# East Harbor state park boat ramp



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Does anybody just pay for a campsite just to use boat ramp? Thanks


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not sure how much a campsite costs but why block someone from a campsite when you can launch at tibbles for a couple dollars.


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

first, it would be in middle of week. I believe its 32 for a campsite and last, the place you mentioned is kind of ran down (unless they made changes in the last few years)


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

Joyo said:


> first, it would be in middle of week. I believe its 32 for a campsite and last, the place you mentioned is kind of ran down (unless they made changes in the last few years)


I 've launched my boat at tibbles many times never had a problem .smaller boat so I didnt have to concern myself with what was happening on the lake


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Joyo said:


> first, it would be in middle of week. I believe its 32 for a campsite and last, the place you mentioned is kind of ran down (unless they made changes in the last few years)


Never had an issue launched there many times. It's very secure


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok, I believe you guys. Will try there again! Thanks


----------



## firemanc1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Joyo said:


> Ok, I believe you guys. Will try there again! Thanks


We launch a 21' bass boat there all the time with no issues. Ramp fee is $15.00


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mazurik is just down the road and short boat ride to East Harbor if you don't want to pay the fee. If your boat is small enough you can cut through the first channel to west of Mazurik and slide under the bridge to get in the bay. That will cut the open water running down.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

bigbass201 said:


> Mazurik is just down the road and short boat ride to East Harbor if you don't want to pay the fee. If your boat is small enough you can cut through the first channel to west of Mazurik and slide under the bridge to get in the bay. That will cut the open water running down.


Only problem is if the water is up it's almost impossible to get under it. Even when I had my small bass tracker I could hardly squeeze it. Tore up a cowling thinking I could make it under once


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

DHower08 said:


> Only problem is if the water is up it's almost impossible to get under it. Even when I had my small bass tracker I could hardly squeeze it. Tore up a cowling thinking I could make it under once


Agree with everything you said there. Last time I went under it was when I had my Bass Tracker 175. Water levels have come up some since that time.


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, I tried again yesterday. Been checking windsurf, windfinder, weather channel accuweather and Ohiowx. NE wind 2-3 mph no gusts, pull into tibbles at 630am open my door....BRR!!! Every flag and every windsock sticking straight out. pull out my phone marblehead and lakeside shows no wind! Payed my 15.00 go to ramp, obviously no ramp fees go towards upkeep. Put boat in go to park trailer and the couple hundred pounds of weeds I removed for them. head towards channel, not that many boats and she is a rocking. what boats are there are slamming waves. turn around head back to the harbor ....didn't take long with current to get back....ck phone 3 reports that wind is 2-3 mph! tried in harbor for about an hour watching everyone pulling weeds from equipment and trolling motors, loaded boat and another couple hundred pounds of weeds went and put in at dempseys. Caught 6 bass , lost about a 4 lbs on a crankbait. all in all good day! I guess I just dont understand wind patterns up there and how all of the sites can be that far off. teach me something 😉


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

You are using the same apps that I would use to plan a day of fishing. Sometimes Mother Nature and Lake Erie just say..."Not today my friend!" Only other advice I could give you would be to buy a bigger boat...LOL! That is a frustrating part of trying to fish the big pond, but glad to see you shifted plans and were able to have some fun.


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

I’ll say it’s been a strange year for wind on Erie, they’ll call south winds all day then come late afternoon it starts to kick up out of NE. Seen this many times this summer. What you’re doing is all good. I fish out of central lake so I used the live Cleveland crib cam to confirm wind too. Try to find a live web cam to help with going. I realize it doesn’t help if you’re already out there and it kicks up on you. There’s a NOAA buoy off Vermillion that can give you hourly data too.
Good luck
Frickster


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I launch at EHSP year around for free.....never had to pay anything?


----------

